# Different Summon screens



## mcmoyer (Oct 22, 2018)

Lately I've noticed that depending on random chance, I get 1 of 2 different summon screens. The first summon screen will continue the movement until you hit a stop button that appears after you tap on Forward or Reverse. The second screen, which is the one I'm used to requires you to hold the forward or reverse button and release to stop. This is just regular summon, chosen from the main menu of the app. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’ve also noticed this and think it’s a big bug. The mode for not requiring continuous press should only appear if you have require continuous press turned to off in the menu, but it’s randomly showing up now.


----------

